# PLEASE HELP! What is this??



## zackm04 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello, I know this isn't exactly the place to probably ask this but here it goes. I have an older, almost solid brass machine/spindle that has 2 threaded connectors for I believe an air compressor. The only thing it says is "B no 23 S" on the very back. I hooked my compressor up to this and it spun what looks like to be a lathe end(that's the only way I can describe it). It's in excellent condition and works flawlessly. Except I have no idea what it is. It was my father's, but he passed away and I unfortunately cannot ask him. Can anybody tell me what exactly this is and how much ot is worth if I were to se it? Thank you very much for your time! Pics are included!


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,
It seems to be an hydraulic motor or pump . That's all that I can say about.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

BSM ROTARY GEAR PUMPS

S-Series pumps are designed to operate at standard motor speeds and are suitable for pumping oils, inert chemicals, petroleum products and various other liquids in transfer, circulation, lubrication, and liquid pressurization applications.

Design: Drive speeds to 1800 rpm; discharge pressures
to 200 psi; flow rate to 32.0 gpm; foot or flange mounted;
with or without integral relief valve.

Liquid Viscosities: 32 ssu to 100,000 ssu. Adaptable for
handling liquids from water soluble to molten lead.


----------

